# What Would You Do?



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We were camping this weekend at jellystone park in Fremont Indiana. There was one guy with his dodge cummings that kept driving around like 10 times a day past our site. There was a posted speedlimit of 5mph. He was most every time going faster than that. (this guy was in his early 20s) His truck had the big 6" stacks coming out of the bed behind the cab. We had noticed his driving habits and were getting kind of mad about it. Well he screwed up we were eating lunch with the family at the tables and he goes lugging by then hits the gas and smoke is billowing out of the stacks and this cloud comes right through our site and we were all choking. One of the guys I was camping with is a police officer he jumps up and says thats it and goes walking down to there site. I was right behind him. We approached the young man and told him about his driving and there were young kids everywhere and he needed to slow down. The kid said he was not speeding and was kind of cocky about it. Well I said why dont you turn the smoke tune off when your in the campground with a few choice words added in. Then he denied that to I said ya with your "Id rather be cummin than stroking" sticker on your back window and the 3 guage pod on the a-pillar and 2 6" stacks in your bed you dont have a smoke tune. The kid just walked into his trailer with his head down and did not say anymore and he did not drive his truck for the rest of the time we where there. Other than that it was a great weekend.....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe I would have said something too. Sounds like he was "cruisin" and showing off.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick would have shot him. Problem fixed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Rick would have shot him. Problem fixed.












Acutally, I'm not one for confrontation, so I'd have stopped by the office and asked them to do the dirty work.....


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I was once told by a very smart police officer that you don't try to rationalize with irrational people. I would have complained to the office and let them deal with him. You just never know what people will do....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

call or go to the office. It's really not worth the face to face. I tried to ask somebody nice once, never again

kevin


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Going to the office is definately the smart thing to do, but I probably would have jumped out from behind a tree as he went speeding by allowing him to almost hit me. Then after he slammed on his breaks, I would tell him that that could have been a child running out, so slow down. One time I chased down a speeder on my street on my bicycle, and repeated his liscense plate number to him when he got to a stop sign and told him next time I was calling the police. He later stopped by my house and apoligized. I guess I'm a little confrontational.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

swanny said:


> call or go to the office. It's really not worth the face to face. I tried to ask somebody nice once, never again
> 
> kevin


I probably wouldn't have asked nicely!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If there was a ranger or a camp host I would have tried that first but I understand the urge to engage them right away. About 8 years ago I was setting up our popup at Death Valley NP. I was there with just me and my 2 daughters, ages 7 and 5. We were close to the campground exit with some family friends and I had just started cranking up the roof of the popup and the girls were riding their bikes on the campground road in front of our campsite. I heard a bunch of other campers yelling "slow down" and when I looked up my girls had to nearly crash their bikes to get out of the way of a SUV going about 40 mph. I was furious and when I saw the girls were okay I gave chase and caught up with the vehicle when it got stuck behind someone at the campground exit. I ran up to the vehicle and yelled at the lady driving when the park ranger at the kiosk came out to see what was up. I calmed down and told her what had happened and she proceeded to scold the driver, take her license info and then called the park law enforcement officers to check out the driver. She was given a warning and by the time she got to leave she was almost in tears. I never saw her drive through the campground for the rest of the weekend. I didn't realize until I had calmed down that when I got to her vehicle I was still holding the popup crank in what must have appeared to be a threatening manner. The driver in that case got the message to be careful but I was lucky that it wasn't someone looking for a fight when I caught up to them.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Contacted the park office. Some folks are rational and will listen, but others who have a propensity for mischievous behavior aren't always rationale. Still others are "Oblivions", totally oblivious to the fact there are others on this planet besides themselves. You know the type...run their 5000KW generator all day long, play their music loud until 2 AM, yell across the campground, don't pick up after their pets, leave trash all over the place, etc. My personal favorite; trying to set up their satellite and blasting the signal acquisition tone for 45 minutes every two hours trying to find the "best" signal....so they could blast the "big game" on an outside projector until 1030 PM.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

It all worked out in the end but the billowing black smoke out of the stacks so you could not see the camper next to us was the last straw. He got the point. I might get in trouble for this but its always the guys with dodge diesels and there stacks that I see doing this huge clouds of smoke crap I dont get it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Duanesz said:


> It all worked out in the end but the billowing black smoke out of the stacks so you could not see the camper next to us was the last straw. He got the point. I might get in trouble for this but its always the guys with dodge diesels and there stacks that I see doing this huge clouds of smoke crap I dont get it.


You won't get into trouble but your stereo type is wrong.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> It all worked out in the end but the billowing black smoke out of the stacks so you could not see the camper next to us was the last straw. He got the point. I might get in trouble for this but its always the guys with dodge diesels and there stacks that I see doing this huge clouds of smoke crap I dont get it.


You won't get into trouble but your stereo type is wrong.
[/quote]

Well I see you dont have stacks sticking through your cap on your truck so you dont fit the profile. Plus your most likely older than my friend at the campground


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Duanesz said:


> It all worked out in the end but the billowing black smoke out of the stacks so you could not see the camper next to us was the last straw. He got the point. I might get in trouble for this but its always the guys with dodge diesels and there stacks that I see doing this huge clouds of smoke crap I dont get it.


You won't get into trouble but your stereo type is wrong.
[/quote]

Well I see you dont have stacks sticking through your cap on your truck so you dont fit the profile. Plus your most likely older than my friend at the campground








[/quote]

But you see you didn't say a 20 something year old, male, diesel owner. I know plenty of Dodge owners of all ages that do not roll coal. I have all kinds of mods on my truck but they are for go not show so looking at it you would not know.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Duanesz said:


> It all worked out in the end but the billowing black smoke out of the stacks so you could not see the camper next to us was the last straw. He got the point. I might get in trouble for this but its always the guys with dodge diesels and there stacks that I see doing this huge clouds of smoke crap I dont get it.


On Powerstroke.org, there were/are people who crow about having tune kit to blow smoke into other people's face just for kicks. That type of immature behavior is not exclusive to any particular brand of diesel truck....


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

At our campground, my 15 year old DS is the first to take down speeders, so watch out! Being "the office", I've come up with a line that seems to work well with most folks that goes: "We are strict about the speed limit. If I clock you at 6 MPH, you're toast". They usually think that's funny and get the hint. This is assuming (I know what that does) that reasonable persons are involved. Since becoming the campground owner, I do not have a problem being confrontational. The DW (also the CEO) is better with words being a teacher and all. I just let 'em have it, yet without profanity. We have a saying at our park: "If you are happy, please tell your friends. If you are unhappy, please tell us so we can make it right."


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> It all worked out in the end but the billowing black smoke out of the stacks so you could not see the camper next to us was the last straw. He got the point. I might get in trouble for this but its always the guys with dodge diesels and there stacks that I see doing this huge clouds of smoke crap I dont get it.


You won't get into trouble but your stereo type is wrong.
[/quote]

Well I see you dont have stacks sticking through your cap on your truck so you dont fit the profile. Plus your most likely older than my friend at the campground








[/quote]

But you see you didn't say a 20 something year old, male, diesel owner. I know plenty of Dodge owners of all ages that do not roll coal. I have all kinds of mods on my truck but they are for go not show so looking at it you would not know.
[/quote]
Yeah, I'll agree with Andy here. My Dad has a Cummings and complains whenever he sees soot out the tailpipe.

BTW, I also think that 90% of the Cummings Rams with stacks I have seen were in Ohio.....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Nathan said:


> It all worked out in the end but the billowing black smoke out of the stacks so you could not see the camper next to us was the last straw. He got the point. I might get in trouble for this but its always the guys with dodge diesels and there stacks that I see doing this huge clouds of smoke crap I dont get it.


You won't get into trouble but your stereo type is wrong.
[/quote]

Well I see you dont have stacks sticking through your cap on your truck so you dont fit the profile. Plus your most likely older than my friend at the campground








[/quote]

But you see you didn't say a 20 something year old, male, diesel owner. I know plenty of Dodge owners of all ages that do not roll coal. I have all kinds of mods on my truck but they are for go not show so looking at it you would not know.
[/quote]
Yeah, I'll agree with Andy here. My Dad has a Cummings and complains whenever he sees soot out the tailpipe.

BTW, I also think that 90% of the Cummings Rams with stacks I have seen were in Ohio.....








[/quote]

Your killing me here it's a Cummins not Cummings (Ford owns Cummings not Cummins







).

I wish my truck didn't belch smoke from a stop pulling my trailer in high altitude but it does. I try my best to ease into the peddle until the turbo lights, but there is a fine line between smoke and tranny temps on my truck, the faster I can get into 2nd gear and lock the converter the cooler the trans temps are. 
I would never try to fog out an intersection or campground though. 
Sometimes I wish I had stacks as the smoke would go up instead of to the car on my right or the sidewalk, but the drone would kill me or my dw on long trips.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

JLWilson717 said:


> At our campground, my 15 year old DS is the first to take down speeders, so watch out! Being "the office", I've come up with a line that seems to work well with most folks that goes: "We are strict about the speed limit. If I clock you at 6 MPH, you're toast". They usually think that's funny and get the hint. This is assuming (I know what that does) that reasonable persons are involved. Since becoming the campground owner, I do not have a problem being confrontational. The DW (also the CEO) is better with words being a teacher and all. I just let 'em have it, yet without profanity. We have a saying at our park: "If you are happy, please tell your friends. If you are unhappy, please tell us so we can make it right."


On Dateline NBC last night there was a story of a very respectable looking 72 years old college professor in Carmel, California, with a PhD in engineering and a resume of highly professional achievement, who gunned down his neighbors...a man and his wife...in cold blood over a confrontation about property upkeeping. The professor was a neat freak while the neighbors were a free-spirited couple who decorated their property, which was about 100 yards away from the professor, with rather colorful artsy lawn items. The confrontation started out with verbal assault and ended up with physical violence. He shot the man twice, the second shot when the victim was down on the ground. He also shot the woman twice...in the back. In court he stated he had no remorse, he was exercising his right to self-defense. The jury handed him a life sentence without parole.

You never know when a lunatic may be sharing camp ground with you....Best is to leave the confrontation to Law Enforcement.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My normal approach is I would walk over, sit down in front of them, talk in a low voice and ask them to stop riding around and at that point they wonder why this big dude is so quiet and polite....they generally assume its best to leave it alone and agree with me. I have never had it fail but if it does I am well skilled in skull crackin' and have lots of pinned up anger that needs to be dumped







I'm just saying.....or let the management handle it but i have found they are not as persuasive as I...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> Your killing me here it's a Cummins not Cummings (Ford owns Cummings not Cummins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I know that too, I just see I've been typing it wrong...









Even my 6.4L would smoke a little at altitude. Just a puff, but that is a hard place for those Diesels until the Turbos spin up.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

"It's useless to expect rational behavior from people. If you can come to peace with the fact you're surrounded by idiots, you'll realize that resistance is futile, your tension will dissipate, and you can sit back and have a good laugh at the expense of others. This can be a very healthy outlook. Our time on Earth is too important to be taken seriously." Author Unknown

The above is what I try to do, and I say try because some times, well I would have left the park office completely out of the loop. They are in a business of making everyone happy and making sure people come back. That being said I'm in the business (especially when with family and friends and little kids are everywhere) of making sure all is well and everyone is safe. He would have either left after I was done talking to him, or have been packing up while I was with talking to him. And I'm not some older guy either, I'm sure I'm around the age he is.

As for the comment above about what you viewed on dateline about a neighbor shooting the 2 people...







There is much more to the story and that has nothing to do with a weekend at the rv park. 9 time out of 10 its the people who pretend everything is great when its not that end up getting hurt.

At the end of the day you do what it takes to keep your family safe and happy! Don't just count of some minimum wage rv park worker to take care of a reckless driver.

Duanesz good job to you guys







! Don't know when or where it happened, but everyone just relies on everyone else but themselves now days.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well here in California they are now smog checking Diesels and all those chips , pipes and other add on's have to go. The rest of the states will follow since the EPA is pushing it. I really hate to see the government get into out business but people like that kid make it bad for the rest of us.

But the world is full if idiots, they are easy to find, they buy Huge stereos for their cars so everyone can here their crappy music, boom boom boom. They drive jet skies around fishermen thinking we are impressed, NOT. They buy huge tires, loud pipes, and drive around making lots of noise and smoke. The only ones who are impressed are other idiots, these idiots need the government to protect them from their selfs.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> It all worked out in the end but the billowing black smoke out of the stacks so you could not see the camper next to us was the last straw. He got the point. I might get in trouble for this but its always the guys with dodge diesels and there stacks that I see doing this huge clouds of smoke crap I dont get it.


You won't get into trouble but your stereo type is wrong.
[/quote]

Well I see you dont have stacks sticking through your cap on your truck so you dont fit the profile. Plus your most likely older than my friend at the campground









[/quote]

But you see you didn't say a 20 something year old, male, diesel owner. I know plenty of Dodge owners of all ages that do not roll coal. I have all kinds of mods on my truck but they are for go not show so looking at it you would not know.
[/quote]
Yeah, I'll agree with Andy here. My Dad has a Cummings and complains whenever he sees soot out the tailpipe.

BTW, I also think that 90% of the Cummings Rams with stacks I have seen were in Ohio.....








[/quote]

Your killing me here it's a Cummins not Cummings (Ford owns Cummings not Cummins







).

I wish my truck didn't belch smoke from a stop pulling my trailer in high altitude but it does. I try my best to ease into the peddle until the turbo lights, but there is a fine line between smoke and tranny temps on my truck, the faster I can get into 2nd gear and lock the converter the cooler the trans temps are. 
I would never try to fog out an intersection or campground though. 
Sometimes I wish I had stacks as the smoke would go up instead of to the car on my right or the sidewalk, but the drone would kill me or my dw on long trips.
[/quote]

Ford use to own some shares in Cummins but no longer. this is who owns them now. Ckick here


----------

